
Review: The Bit Player, an Homage to Claude Shannon - blendo
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.3.20190719a/full/
======
blendo
We were a small but seemingly delighted crowd when seeing this at the AAAS
Convention, Seattle, on February 14.

Since overshadowed by this simultaneous local reporting on the US's first
Covid patient: [https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/what-it-
was...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/what-it-was-like-for-
doctors-and-nurses-at-an-everett-hospital-to-treat-the-nations-first-novel-
coronavirus-patient/)

